# What camera does everyone have/use?



## GimpyPoop (Jan 21, 2004)

Yo,
Yes I know that most of you indicate so in your signatures and profiles, but I was curious anyway! 
Hope ya'll don't mind answering! 
Me, the Flea


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2004)

I have:
Nikon 4004
Mamiya/Sekor 500DTL
Holga
Kodak Duaflex III


----------



## GimpyPoop (Jan 21, 2004)

Yo,
oriecat!  Your signature is from the surrealist compliment generator, right?!!!
That's a nice arsenal you have!
I am a beginner so all I have is a Canon Powershot G5  Oh yeah and some Vivitar plain ole camera that was $20.  And my camera phone, if that counts at all!  Ha ha.
Me, the Flea


----------



## manda (Jan 21, 2004)

I wouldnt say I "only" have a G5. That is a fabulous and pricey camera mate! Lots of people would love to have one.

Personally I have:
Canon EOS 300 SLR
Canon G3 digital
Holga 120S
Polaroid 1200FF


----------



## Dew (Jan 21, 2004)

Olympus E20 (digital SLR)
Canon EOS Rebel X (film)


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm always finding new (used) cameras that I can't live without, but my current list of regular users is:

Ansco Titan 6x6 folder
Anniversary Speed Graphic
Pentax 67II


----------



## stick35 (Jan 21, 2004)

35mm: Nikon N75
Digital: Kodak DX4330


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 21, 2004)

Pentax PZ-20 and PZ-10
Hasselblad 500 ELM


----------



## joseph (Jan 21, 2004)

Boy... are we all gear obsessed my gear:  

Pentax KX fabulous manual camera I stupidly sold some years ago.

Now: NikonD100 and N80


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 21, 2004)

Minolta X-7A
Yashica D
Olympus D-490Z


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 21, 2004)

Holga
Canon 10D
Canon EOS-1
Canon A-1
Hassellblad 500CM
Rollieflex Baby Gray


----------



## GimpyPoop (Jan 21, 2004)

Yo,
Woo hoo, I have a G5 (better? )!  I actually do love my camera, just reading all of the beauties everyone has is making me jealous!
Me, the Flea


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2004)

Pentax ME
Pentax MZ-S
Polaroid Land model II
Holga 120
...and access to my husband's Rolleiflex but I'm afraid of it


----------



## spicychicken (Jan 21, 2004)

Minolta x-300 straight outta 1984 baby


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jan 21, 2004)

> Pentax KX fabulous manual camera I stupidly sold some years ago.



yeah that is a great camera.  I got one off of ebay for $25 about a month ago.  I like it a lot.  I also have a pentax zx-30 and a pentax *istD.


----------



## zio (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm rockin' Canon Rebel XS N...


----------



## jack (Jan 21, 2004)

pentax ME S
olympus OM2


----------



## drlynn (Jan 21, 2004)

Canon Rebel Ti 
Canon AV-1
Would love a new Canon Digital Rebel and a good medium format camera.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 21, 2004)

stick35 said:
			
		

> 35mm: Nikon N75
> Digital: Kodak DX4330




holy crap.

i was gonna say that.


md


----------



## wwjoeld (Jan 22, 2004)

As you all see in my signature every time i post

I use the "love of my life" the Canon 10d and canon rebel 2000,

I also have a sony DSC-P31


----------



## steve817 (Jan 22, 2004)

Canon Elan 7E
Nikon Coolpix 995

I'm looking for a deal on an EOS 3


----------



## photojunky (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a Mamiya 6 range finder, RB67 Pro, Rolleiflex I never use and am selling, and an old dependable Canon AE-1 Program.

Then for fun and mostly looking at I also own a couple of old Russian cameras, a Fujica half frame, a pinhole, and a couple of Holgas.


----------



## photojunky (Jan 22, 2004)

I forgot to mention the Sony Digital 3.2 mega pixal. Its the most fun of all. I'm saving for the Canon digital rebel.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 22, 2004)

Pentax MZ-6 and a Pentax k1000


----------



## photoman (Jan 22, 2004)

i have a old 

pentax spotomatic
Canon A-1
Yashica TL Electro ITS

I also have a mamyia 645


----------



## pucci (Jan 22, 2004)

i've got a brass body canon f1 focus.


----------



## SassyFrass (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm Canon all the way, baby!  :thumbsup: (Only 'cause my 1st was an inherited EOS 650).

Then went to a Canon Rebel G--then to an EOS Elan (which I still shoot)--and I just unpacked my 10D yesterday.


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 23, 2004)

Canon 300D


----------



## *Angie* (Jan 23, 2004)

A little HP 2.2 mp digital to feed my need for constant everyday picture taking

and my new Canon Rebel TI that I'm still learning all the in's and out's of.


----------



## shortie (Jan 24, 2004)

i have a samsung digimax 201, it's not the best but it's what got me hooked. i'm going to be buying a bigger and better camera in the next couple of months, but am looking into them fully before purchasing one.


----------



## mattvillano (Jan 24, 2004)

Nikon N80
Minolta SRT 201 
Olympus OM1

and some other old camera's I've inherited from relatives.


----------



## photobug (Jan 24, 2004)

In order of acquistion:

Yashica FR 
Nikon coolpix 4500
Contax RTS II (x2- liked the first so much I bought a prettier one)
Pentax *istD

First camera I ever owned was a Kodak 126 Instamatic with the flash cube. Remember those?

First SLR was a Yashica TL Electro X. Sold to buy the FR. Wish I had it back. It was idiot proof. Trust me.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jan 24, 2004)

photobug- hows that *istD treatin ya


----------



## photobug (Jan 24, 2004)

So far so good, but there hasn't been any sun yet this year. Overcast & 1/4 mile visibility w/fog. Every day. Supposed to clear up a bit though so maybe soon.

And I need a longer lens than the 18-35. I haven't been stuck with a 50mm max (equivalent) for 25 years! Can't decide what I want to get though. Probably going to go with either the Tamron or Sigma 24-135mm. If I don't get the Tamron 28-75mm instead. 

Decisions, decisions- fast glass, or light to match the body? 

You get your flash ironed out yet? Read somewhere that others have had that problem and the body was defective/replaced.

The AF-360 FGZ is sweet!


----------



## graigdavis (Jan 27, 2004)

Fuji S7000 Z

As soon as I find the need for another camera Ill get one


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 27, 2004)

Currently, I use a Canon Digital Rebel w/EF18-55, a Promaster (Tamron) 28-105AF, and EX420 for a flash. 

I used to own a Canon EOS Elan II and a Minolta X-700 when I worked at the local photography equipment store. Biggest reason I stopped was because I was sick of dealing with labs and lab times. I love shooting pics, but was horribly disgusted by not being able to know what I shot until the lab finished their part of the work. So with my knowledge of Photoshop and computers in general, I saved up and FIRED the lab. ;-)


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jan 27, 2004)

> You get your flash ironed out yet? Read somewhere that others have had that problem and the body was defective/replaced.
> 
> The AF-360 FGZ is sweet!



still working on this problem.  The camera store took it back with no problem.  But I'm still waiting on Pentax to send them a replacement.  Yes the AF-360 FGZ is amazing.  I've had one for about a year and still don't understand most of the buttons.  I have a strong feeling that the wireless compatibility will prove invaluable.   Do you know if its possible to fire externel flash wirelessly w/out the internel flash firing?  My internel stopped working before i had much chance to play wtih it


----------



## ahuguley (Jan 27, 2004)

Olympus C-5050Z
Olympus OM-1


----------



## photobug (Jan 27, 2004)

trog- not sure, I haven't tried wireless yet. If I get time I'll play & let you know.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 23, 2004)

Howdy 

My Equipment
----------------
Minolta Maxxum 5 w/ bp-200 battery pack (which I love!)
Sigma 28-80 and 75-300 lens

Canon Powershot A80 &lt;- my first digital.

I've heard that Minolta will introduce a D-SLR based on the Maxxum 7 this fall so I might look into that so I don't have to buy new lenses!


----------



## wwjoeld (Feb 23, 2004)

the maxxum 7 digital has been confirmed, it looks pretty good.

It also has in camera anti-shake, built on to the CCD, so you will be able to shoot 1/15 hand held.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0402/04021220maxxum7digital.asp


----------



## zpfriem (Feb 23, 2004)

Pentax Ashi Spotmatic (purrrrrrs, don't it 
Canon A-1 (backup)

Zach


----------



## Skyeg (Feb 23, 2004)

nikon N80
pentax  MEsuper

nikon coolpix 5700
fuji finepix S5000

saving up for a D70 or D100


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey...

My cameras are:
Pentax P30 with 35 - 70 & 70 - 210mm zoom lenses.
Fujifilm FinePix A210

Plus a Sigma Superzoom 70, which hardly works as the shutter button sticks, then 2 little cheap cameras...


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 24, 2004)

Canon 300D for me.

18-55 EFS
75-200EFS
Speedlite 550EX

  LOVE this setup!!  Wish I had a larger aperture zoom lens, but don't have the $1800 or so for it!  hehehe


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 24, 2004)

Here I am this morning with my latest user, a Super Graphic 4x5 press camera.  It is photographed with a Schneider Super Angulon 90mm f/8 lens (like a 28mm focal length lens for 35mm camera).  I also have a  Schneider Symmar 150mm f/5.6 (can be converted to a 265mm f/12).  Other lenses that hopefully will be ready to go sometime:  2 Schneider G-Claron (close-up/macro) lenses that are beautiful glass, but need shutters and lens boards, and a couple of old Kodak LF lenses that need boards and some cleaning/repair.

Most of the time this camera will be on a tripod, but it has a great focusing scale on top of the camera so I can actually use it hand held.


----------



## soulfly (Feb 24, 2004)

man, you guys have some serious gear--I only use a Canon T70, and some toys to go with it...but, I did have the chance to upgrade, and well, to be honest, I was unimpressed by the new cameras out there..that rebel is a light weight peice of junk...so, I stuck with my T70, and frankly, I am glad I did. it shoots beautifully.....


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 24, 2004)

soulfly said:
			
		

> ..that rebel is a light weight peice of junk....



I've shot several cameras that cost 2 and 3 times as much as my 300D and am still floored by the quality, speed, color rendition, bang-for-buck, etc. of the Canon.


----------



## Goofup (Feb 24, 2004)

At this point in time I'm using a Minolta Z1 and an old Sony FD85.

Why?  See sig...

(Just kidding- I love my Z1!!!)


----------



## Shamrock (Feb 24, 2004)

All some really nice stuff here i use the love of my life   


Minolta maxxum 7 
50mm 1.7 
sigma 70-300mm 4-5.6 apo


 must say i was impressed by how easy the maxxum 7 is to use if you ever get the chance to try one i say go for it  :!:


----------



## Jay Carota (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is my stuff:

- Pentax P30t
- Pentax A 1:2 50mm lens
- Tokina SD 1:3.5-4.5 28mm-70mm lens
- CCM 1:4.0 80mm-200mm lens
- Sunpak auto 144 flash
- Tiffen Polarizer filter
- Tiffen UV filter

My first pieces of equipment and I am very excited about them all.


----------



## TheProf (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi everyone im new here and late to this post but I have....


(cams I use)

Fuji 6x7

Voightlander Bessa R 

Calumet 4x5 Rail Cam 


Sony DV Camcorder


Sony Cyber Shot SB 85


(Cams in the closet) 

About 10 diffrent poliroids

a 4x5 wooden pin hole

Holga

Ziess Ikon 2 n a quarter folding cam 

Ziess Contaflex 35mm


And buying the Nikon D70 as soon as they rlease the damn thing!


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 28, 2004)

:shock: I just realized that I have more cameras than one person needs

Canon 10D for everyday
Bronica ETRsi for weddings and portraits
4 - Canon AE-1s to teach my kids about photography
Minolta 3xi, & 9xi
Canon EOS 650 and 2000
2 - old Yashica tlr


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 29, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :shock: I just realized that I have more cameras than one person needs



There is no such thing as too many cameras.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2548


----------



## Chiller (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a Canon Rebel G and will soon be purchasing the Canon Rebel Digital

Carl


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 1, 2004)

There is no such thing as too many cameras....

Can you tell that to my husband? Maybe he would believe it if he heard it from someone else. When I got the 10D, he said that something (expensive) had to go. So... I had to sell my Olympus E-20N.  :cry:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 1, 2004)

Silly me didn't check your link first. Man Oh Man have you gotten me beat! Maybe I should show that list to my hubby. Then he can count his blessings that my gear only takes up one cabinet.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 1, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Silly me didn't check your link first. Man Oh Man have you gotten me beat! Maybe I should show that list to my hubby. Then he can count his blessings that my gear only takes up one cabinet.



My wife has just accepted that she married a camera junky.  "Ending Today" in the vintage cameras section on Ebay is my porn.

I shot my first pics with the Super Graphic (at the top of this page) the other day.  I don't know how I did landscape this long without front tilt.  With a 150mm lens (normal for 4x5) and the Scheimflug (spelling?) Principle I was able to achieve DOF like I've never seen; everything from about 3.5' in front of me to infinity in sharp focus at f/16.


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 1, 2004)

Shamrock, I thought I was going to be the first/only one but you beat me to it. Mainly because I have been out of town using the one I bought right before my trip.

Minolta Maxxum 7
Minolta 303si
Canon Powershot 230 3.2MP


----------



## Karalee (Mar 2, 2004)

Im still in the dark ages with my 35mm Minolta Maxxum 5


----------



## bwhalen (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm using the canon rebel xs.
i use to have an olympus e-500


----------



## ann (Dec 31, 2010)

And here we go with a 6 year old thread, or maybe nearer 7 soon


----------



## Opher (Dec 31, 2010)

ann said:


> And here we go with a 6 year old thread, or maybe nearer 7 soon




Heck ya!  Thread resurrection.

Just for the heck of it
Canon 5D MK II due to the sad passing of my XS(RIP little guy)
(some how i thought an expensive camera would make me forget its passing)
-didn't work(it is now an over priced cup holder for my friends nikon lens mug[the xs that is])

I think the film camera i have is a 2000N (check my sig to be sure)

I also have a buch of gear i can borrow from my school.


----------



## flea77 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nikon D80 gripped, D90 gripped, D7000 gripped (my main digitals)
12-24 f4, 24-70 f2.8, 80-200 f2.8, 50mm f1.8, 85mm f1.8, 105mm Micro f2.8, 70-300 4-5.6, 500mm f8 mirror
Nikon N90s (uses same lenses as above for all my black and white)
Nikon FG x2 for fun one with MD-14 motor drive, data back and 50mm 1.8 Series E
Yachica Mat124G medium format for fun
Nikon L20 (car glove box)
Nikon Coolpix 8000 (my vacation camera, etc)
Contax G1 with 28mm, 45mm, and 80mm Zeiss lenses (my baby! personal work)
4x5 Monorail with 90mm, 135mm and 210mm lenses (LF work, and some fun)
Little Vivitar waterproof fun digital camera

I am sure I missed some....heh

Allan


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 31, 2010)

I _have_ a lot more cameras than I _use_...

These days, the only ones I really use enough to keep fresh batteries in them are an Olympus E-300 and a Canon 1N RS.




Threads are never meant to die.

The people that complain about bringing back dead threads are usually the same people that complain about people not using the search function (not just here - every forum is like that).  Think about that for a minute!  

Which is it?  Search and resurrect a dead thread, or don't bother searching and start a new thread for a topic that's already been covered...?


----------



## ann (Dec 31, 2010)

Not complaining, i just fine it strange. Am i the only person who looks at the time stamp on the thread.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, I mean - I find it strange too...  But, (I didn't necessarily mean you, just a general observation) you always see the "Use the search function!" responses and the "Oh, another dead thread, resurrected" responses - and often they come from the same person.


edit
Noobs will get chastised for not searching, when had they actually done a search and posted in the relevant thread, they would get chastised for reviving a dead topic.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 31, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Oh, I mean - I find it strange too...  But, (I didn't necessarily mean you, just a general observation) you always see the "Use the search function!" responses and the "Oh, another dead thread, resurrected" responses - and often they come from the same person.
> 
> 
> edit
> Noobs will get chastised for not searching, when had they actually done a search and posted in the relevant thread, they would get chastised for reviving a dead topic.



True. Also chastised for not using Google for simple answers... Search boxes are a GOOD thing!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 31, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I mean - I find it strange too...  But, (I didn't necessarily mean you, just a general observation) you always see the "Use the search function!" responses and the "Oh, another dead thread, resurrected" responses - and often they come from the same person.
> ...


(I'm not talking about you here - your comment just made me want to say this.)

The whole "google it" thing is kinda weird to me too.  That's like saying "why are you even here, we don't want you.  Go ask your stupid questions on some other forum".

Everybody knows what google is.

If google could answer all the questions, this forum would not exist.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 31, 2010)

Also very true. Some people will want answers based on experience--totally understand that. There are some instances where it would make more sense to google for a quick answer, but to each their own. I wouldn't blame someone either way.  The forum's a commonwealth for photog knowledge, and I'm pretty grateful for it.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 31, 2010)

The point is, if you see a thread where someone is asking some totally stupid question (in your opinion), just hit the back button and move on.

There is no need to insult them just for asking the question - but that happens all the time here.

People see a thread with what they feel is a stupid question and feel compelled to comment on how stupid the question is, and how dare you ask it.


----------



## BKMOOD (Dec 31, 2010)

Cameras on my shelf...

Canon 30D - Digital
Canon 50D - Digital
Canon EOS 620 &#8211;Film
Canon EOS 650 (two) &#8211;Film
Canon Rebel Xs - Film
Canon XTSi &#8211;Film
GAF L-17 - Film
Kiev 88 &#8211; Mediaum Format Film
Mamiya RB67 &#8211; Medium Format Film
Minolta 5000I - Film
Minolta Maxxum 5 &#8211;Film
Minolta XTSi &#8211; Film
Nikon 8008s (two) &#8211;Film
Nikon FG &#8211; Film
Nikon N80 &#8211; Film
Pentax Spotmatic - Film
Polaroid Swinger - Film

And yes. Depending on my mood, I use them all...

And yes.  I'm addicted to ebay.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 1, 2011)

Pentax K-5
Pentax K-7 (x2)
Pentax K20d
Pentax K10d
Pentax W90 P&S
Pentax K1000

Love me some pentax.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 1, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Noobs will get chastised for not searching, when had they actually done a search and posted in the relevant thread, they would get chastised for reviving a dead topic.



Hahahaha. It's so true.


----------



## ann (Jan 1, 2011)

makes sense.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 1, 2011)

N80


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 1, 2011)

Some fan you are, I thought for sure you'd sport a d40 with 18-200 lens and SB-400 flash.

Right now:

D7000
Nikon 70-200 f/2.8
Nikon 50 f/1.4
Nikon 18-105
Sigma 18-50 f/2.8
Nissin di866
Flashpoint 320M
Nikon SB-400
RF-602 Trigger/Receivers


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 1, 2011)

Minolta Maxxum 4 - 35mm

Nikkormat FTN / Nikon FG - 35mm

Canon EOS 650 / Elan 7e - 35mm

Canon Digital Rebel XTi - digi


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Canon AE-1
Canon A-1
Canon T-70
Canon AE-1P
CHINON CP-7M
Canon EOS 350D - on the way
Sony MHS-CM1
Sanyo VPC-S880
Minolta Maxxum 400xt
Sony MVC-CD500

  Lens: Canon 50mm 1:1.8, Tamron 28-200mm 1:3.8-5.6, Vivitar 28mm 1:2.8, 
Canon 70-180mm F4.5 Zoom, Canon Macro Lens Extension Tube FD50, Canon 28-80mm 3.5-5.6 ll EF

Flash: Canon Speedlite 155, Achiever 115A


----------



## 703Methane (Jan 1, 2011)

T1i


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 1, 2011)

With these:


----------



## usayit (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there a point to this thread?

or maybe I'm just being a killjoy and this is out of curiosity / fun.


----------



## clanthar (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## usayit (Jan 1, 2011)

lol.. is that an ethernet 10/100 card?


----------



## clanthar (Jan 1, 2011)

usayit said:


> lol.. is that an ethernet 10/100 card?



Yep -- fit just like a film holder, and you can't imagine how many people it's fooled.

Joe


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Jan 1, 2011)

Nikon D3100


----------



## maris (Jan 1, 2011)

Tachihara 810HD triple extension field view camera 8x10 format; can't get superceded, can't trade up.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> The whole "google it" thing is kinda weird to me too.


The value search engines have for me, is that I often discover information I didn't know, I would want to know. 

Several years ago I traded in a couple hundred of my older books at a used book store.

I was quite proud when they told my my book collection was *the* most eclectic they had ever seen.


It boils down to the fact there are 3 kinds of people on online forums
specialists that know more and more about less and less.
generalists that know less and less about more and more.
 &#8592; and the aliens from the Gxlmqzi system :er:


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > The whole "google it" thing is kinda weird to me too.
> ...



You forgot about n00bs, who don't know anything about anything!


----------



## yoku (Jan 7, 2011)

Nikon D3s,D80


----------



## clevereddie (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got my D7000 a couple days ago, before I've had a d5000 and a d60.


----------



## Bellaluna (Jan 7, 2011)

I got my first DSLR for Christmas, a Nikon D3000.  I've been interested in photography for awhile and did what I could with my little P&S, but I'm happy to have more wiggle room now to play.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 7, 2011)

Bronica, 
Nikon: F100, d70s, d80, d50, d90, d100, d200, d300, d300s, d3
Canon: 20D, 30d, 50d, 5d, 5dm2, 1dm2


----------



## Drake (Jan 7, 2011)

I use mostly my Canon Rebel XS, occasionally a Canon Powershot 880 IS. I've also recently got a Zenit 122 35mm SLR, but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > The whole "google it" thing is kinda weird to me too.
> ...


 

Did you get this info off of Google???????


----------



## Buckster (Jan 7, 2011)

Most of the time, digital: Canon 5DMKII
Sometiimes: Canon 7D
Backup: Canon 40D

When I'm in the mood to shoot 35mm: My trusty Nikon F - 40 years and still going strong.

When I'm in the mood to shoot medium format: Mamiya RB67 Pro S or Mamiya 645 or Mamiya C330.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 7, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Most of the time, digital: Canon 5DMKII
> Sometiimes: Canon 7D
> Backup: Canon 40D
> 
> ...



Oh come on!  Alright..maybe in 40 years I'll have that much equipment too lol.

Being that I was a retard and pawned most of my stuff I had bought when I was 18 though, I'm waay behind again!

BTW, just noticed your location!  I'm not normally that observant .


----------



## Buckster (Jan 7, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Oh come on! Alright..maybe in 40 years I'll have that much equipment too lol.


Everybody's gotta have a hobby. 



MichiganFarts said:


> BTW, just noticed your location! I'm not normally that observant .


Noticed yours right away, but of course, your screen name got my attention on that.  Was wondering whereabouts though.  I'm in Wolverine when I'm home, but I'm rarely home; Currently in Northern Alabama.


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 7, 2011)

We recently got a Canon 550D with 17-85IS and 75-300 USM II
Also have a Sony DSC-H2 that we used a lot before the Canon.
And we top it off with a DSC-W120 for point and click


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 7, 2011)

Buckster said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on! Alright..maybe in 40 years I'll have that much equipment too lol.
> ...




I live and work in the Traverse City area.  Being from Michigan, you may have heard of Britten,  a large sign printing company.

With all this snow... I don't blame you for being in Alabama!  I went to Georgia for a week a few winters ago, for some press training, and I didn't want to come back!


----------

